# My Cheeky Russian Toys @ 5 weeks



## hotratz (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Lovely pups! Don't think I've seen puppy pictures of this breed before, thanks for sharing.

PS Loving the trainers


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very cute pups


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are soooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cute faces close to chihuahuas. Are they considered teacups?


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

these are georgeous, I've never heard of this breed...are the runners still intact?


----------



## dendy (Mar 11, 2011)

Russian toy is provisionally accepted by FCI.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Gorgeous puppies


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So cute


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Adorable wee babies!!!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

omg i love these dogs cant find a breeder anywhere :thumbup:


----------

